# Wanted To Buy Nissan Maxima



## MarkD4 (Sep 17, 2009)

Im looking for a Maxima. Any model but i especially like the 2000-03 body style. Any Color doesn't matter. Most likely Automatic might consider a Stick also. I would prefer leather but ill take what i can get. Must have clean body. little nick here or there doesnt matter because it would just be to go to and from work about 8 miles away. Looking to spend up to $3500 but depending on the condition of the car i might go a little more up to maybe 4G or 5G Cash. Show me what you got. I live in 11208 area so anything closer the better .
Email adress [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Search on craigslist, ebay, autotrader, local paper. You wont find many offers being thrown your way here.


----------



## Mayaram (Aug 31, 2009)

I have one for sale. A 2003 with 76K miles on it. But i am too far away for your liking - 30339.


----------



## MarkD4 (Sep 17, 2009)

Where are you located just want to no?


----------



## Mayaram (Aug 31, 2009)

Atlanta GA - 30339


----------



## MarkD4 (Sep 17, 2009)

Too far thanks anyway


----------



## MarkD4 (Sep 17, 2009)

No one else? Come on im willing to pay up to $7000. Let me know what you got.


----------

